# Beekeeping pornography - Testing Barry's



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

???

Thanks for nothing, unless you count demeaning us all as "something"?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

snowglobe said:


> ???
> 
> Thanks for nothing, unless you count demeaning us all as "something"?


Huh? It was a joke, son!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Snowglobe, when you have been here awhile, you will find that when a post doesn't look nice, it is because you don't understand it. The posters here are not always able to get their true meaning across to all people, but their intentions are always honorable. If it looks bad to you, it is best to stay quiet until someone else points out the poster's meaning.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Oliver, Oliver, Oliver.....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

oh, if I took offense at all the snow and icicle formations I get in the yard, I'd do nothing else. I'm not even going to mention a certain squash I harvested last year...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

It's becoming clear this particular forum is mainly for pics of bees on flowers. yawn...


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

some people just don't appriciate good art


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I'm not even going to mention a certain squash I harvested last year...

I grew a tomato and a couple of carrots last year that made you stop and think.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

now are those Nylons food grade ?
glad Im not the only one to find odd uses for things! lol 
the kid


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

The real question is does Olivers wife know he's using them and what they look like when he does! Perhaps we should "inspect" the rest of Olivers honey house.

{I grew a tomato and a couple of carrots last year that made you stop and think.}

George, when you get to be our age everything makes you think!


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

so how do them there nylons work for filtering honey? Them thingies work real good,eh???


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Nylons*

I use them double, pumping room temperate honey, after straining through a double stainless screen.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*no extractor*

i'm still new at all this, but i got my start from some hand-me-down equipment from my uncle Jim. he didnt have an extractor or anything for his few hives. he would fill the nylon hose full of chunks of comb and hang it lengthwise above a bucket and then "massage" it down it's length. If i had a few pics of that, i'm sure that it would definitely qualify for this thread !!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hummingberd said:


> so how do them there nylons work for filtering honey? Them thingies work real good,eh???


Ayah, they do.


----------

